# what is good for endurance



## newguy (May 18, 2018)

just wanted to know what compounds are good for ones endurance and what compounds are horrible for endurance


----------



## Hurt (May 18, 2018)

Good EQ
Bad Tren


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2018)

I rub a little cocaine on the tip. I can go for hours.


----------



## dutch_gold (May 18, 2018)

d ribose
beta alanine
citruline malate
creatine
arginine
hgh
testosterone

theres a few forms of creatine, monohydrate works the best but it builds up in your liver you should research cycling schedules

with arginine take no more than 2000 mg a day for a month then off cycle for a month otherwise your muscles can mutate


----------



## John Ziegler (May 18, 2018)

Conditioning


----------



## Spongy (May 18, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> d ribose
> beta alanine
> citruline malate
> creatine
> ...



You need to start posting some references if you're going to throw out "your muscles can mutate"


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 18, 2018)

I was kinda thinking wtf? Mutation ?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 19, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Good EQ
> Bad Tren



I love me some EQ...  Thinking about mixing it into a Tren/Test cycle over the winter.


----------



## jennerrator (May 19, 2018)

Funny how EQ was my last impressive compound


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2018)

Practice makes for good endurance


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2018)

I find taking a warm-up lap before the big race helps me with my endurance, if you know what I mean.

And by warm-up lap I mean mastrubation. And by big race I also mean mastrubation.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 19, 2018)

newguy said:


> just wanted to know what compounds are good for ones endurance and what compounds are horrible for endurance



Ephedrine
 clen 
caffeine
 ec stack 
mentality pills
pre Work out

If you have normal high test levels naturally it will take a stimulant


----------



## Rebornlite (May 19, 2018)

newguy said:


> just wanted to know what compounds are good for ones endurance and what compounds are horrible for endurance


My experience

Good:
Primo
Masteron
Winny
Anavar
Proviron

Bad:
Deca
Dbol
Anadrol
(Compounds that cause water retention)


----------



## Rebornlite (May 19, 2018)

Or you can find out what Lance Armstrong used to win bigly


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 19, 2018)

Rebornlite said:


> Or you can find out what Lance Armstrong used to win bigly



Erythropoietin commonly known as EPO...


----------



## snake (May 19, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Good EQ
> Bad Tren


This.

End of thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2018)

endurance is something a person needs to work on..All u need is test for that


----------



## Rebornlite (May 19, 2018)

We talking cardiovascular endurance or muscle endurance? There are compounds that give you an edge with the latter in my experience, as listed by many. Hard work and training to improve cardiovascular system.


----------



## jennerrator (May 19, 2018)

Cardio isn’t some crazy hardcore thing to do...every one should do it for health and second it will help them look good if their not lazy...it’s that simple...cycle or not!


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Cardio isn’t some crazy hardcore thing to do...every one should do it for health and second it will help them look good if their not lazy...it’s that simple...cycle or not!



How dare you make cardio sound easy, unless of course you mean shorter rest periods between sets. That and marathon sex... You probably meant that one. 
Please accept my apology.


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

Spongy said:


> You need to start posting some references if you're going to throw out "your muscles can mutate"



Getting my muscles to mutate is why I joined the Underground


----------



## Viduus (May 20, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Getting my muscles to mutate is why I joined the Underground



Found a leaked photo of beezy

http://pre10.deviantart.net/33fb/th/pre/f/2013/246/e/2/rocksteady_by_khezug-d6kte6o.jpg


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Found a leaked photo of beezy
> 
> http://pre10.deviantart.net/33fb/th/pre/f/2013/246/e/2/rocksteady_by_khezug-d6kte6o.jpg



Rocksteady! The turtles were my childhood!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Rocksteady! The turtles were my childhood!



where's beebop?!


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 21, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Cardio isn’t some crazy hardcore thing to do...every one should do it for health and second it will help them look good if their not lazy...it’s that simple...cycle or not!




Thank you Jen that needed to be said.


----------



## Beezy (May 21, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> where's beebop?!



If he looks anything like Rocksteady in that pic, the Turtles and Master Splinter are F*cked!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 21, 2018)

depends on the type of endurance needed I would say. If you want to run longer then run. Explosive endurance like hiit then do hiit. Some compounds will hinder endurance but none are going to specifically increase it. Compounds likely will increase your drive, strength, and recovery time. However some like tren can actually take away your breath, they would be counter productive to endurance but its all personal for sure.


----------



## SFGiants (May 21, 2018)

Boxing cardio stuff

Not going to see a boxer without endurance and if so it's because he is retired, lazy and stupid.


----------



## Chicago712 (Jun 20, 2018)

EPO is king.
EQ is the retarded nephew of EPO


----------

